# Repel Slugs with a Penny Ball



## veggiestaff (Jul 7, 2015)

veggiestaff

Repel Slugs with a Penny Ball










Continue reading...


----------



## Shannon (Jun 22, 2012)

I love the idea of a penny ball but I don't get how to use it. Do you roll it around the yard every now and then to leave the coppery flavor on the soil?


----------



## Timbertodd (Jun 23, 2013)

Shannon said:


> I love the idea of a penny ball but I don't get how to use it. Do you roll it around the yard every now and then to leave the coppery flavor on the soil?


You can use copper strips along the edges of raised beds. The slugs and snails try and cross the copper and they get shocked due to a chemical reaction between their slime and the copper. I am not sure how the penny ball works. The newer pennies are mostly zinc.


----------

